# Pokemon X/Y "Face Games"



## BlueSkittleWolf (Oct 23, 2013)

Has anyone actually been able to play the games with their pokemon that needs your camera? Mine don't want to, or...I just don't know how to. Does anyone know? Thank you to who can help..


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 23, 2013)

I think you have to have your face well-lit and be facing the camera directly. A transparent icon will show up in the lower left corner if it recognizes your face. I'm not sure how to activate the game from this point, it happens randomly for me. It might activate if you suddenly change your expression and your Pokemon notices but I dunno.

The game itself is kinda hard. It will suddenly end if you don't make the face within a few second. Sometimes it won't recognize my smiles, and one time it told me to "go wide-eyed" and I literally held my eyelids open and I still failed and the game ended ugh.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure how to actually activate it, but i find it picks up my face easily if its slightly tilted. 

The only face that it asks for that it actually recognises me doing is the kissy face...


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 23, 2013)

How do you get to these games?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 23, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> How do you get to these games?



In pokemon amie, if you hold the 3ds where it can pick up your face, a game will start up where you have to basically pull faces at your pokemon, but it doesn't work very well for most people


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll do things like tilting my head and making a couple faces, and the Pokemon will get excited and want to play the game. 

Make sure you are facing the camera straight on, are holding the 3DS about 12 inches away from your face, have good lighting, and have the face icon be present (and not flickering) in the bottom left of the upper screen. 

I've found that the game recognizes my facial expressions better when my glasses are off. I have horrible nearsightedness, so I can barely tell what face it's asking for, but I can "win" the game after a few attempts. 

Some facial expressions are easy (straight face, winking, medium or small smile, kissy face, open mouth) while others are harder (tilting head while doing two different things and large smile).


----------



## kite (Oct 23, 2013)

It helps to hold your DS away from your face. I did that and it finally recognized my facial expressions. Tilting does help with certain expressions, like the kissy face for me.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 23, 2013)

It's really hard to activate for me but I try to get my face lit up and mimic my pokemons expression. I had Lucario tilt his head (and we weren't even playing yet) so I did that and he smiled and we began the game. Since then I haven't been able to activate it...I keep trying but I guess I'm not recognizable.


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 23, 2013)

I can usually get the minigame to activate by tilting my head side to side. I've had very little success with actually completing the game itself though. The camera seems to have trouble recognising my big smiles in particular, regardless of how much I exaggerate it.


----------



## Sena (Oct 25, 2013)

The most helpful tip I have is to make "eye contact" with the camera lens while playing the game. I had the most difficult time trying to get it to see my face, and lighting and angle play big parts, but when I keep my eyes focused on the camera lens while playing the game it seems to help immensely.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

The only face my Sylveon knows is where he jumps up and down happily when I smile.


----------

